# Aus einem 2020er Instinct ein Instinct BC bauen



## BigBlock427 (10. Dezember 2021)

Hallo Jungs
Kann mir einer die genauen Unterschiede zwischen den oben genannten Bikes sagen?

Ich meine zu wissen, dass die ersten Instinct Bc kein ride 9 hatten, da der dämpfer in der slack Position bleiben musste- dies lässt vermuten sie haben einfach einen längeren dämpfer verbaut?

Später hatten die bc Modelle wieder ride9 - andere schwinge?

Stimmen diese Vermutungen?
Kennt sich da jemand genau aus?

Wie sind die dämpfermasse?

Was müsste man ändern um ein 20er Instinct zum bc zu "traveln"?

Danke für eure Hilfe
Max


----------



## mrwulf (10. Dezember 2021)

Nein….die 2018-2020 Instinct BC hatten nie Ride 9. 

Einfach nur n 216 x 63mm Dämpfer (war ein DPX 2, besser wäre ein DHX2) rein in Position Slackest und noch eine 160mm Fox 36, dazu starke Bremsen und fertig ist die BC Edition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigBlock427 (10. Dezember 2021)

Perfekt. Danke für die info


----------

